# angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?



## Jose (15. April 2009)

wurden heute angezeigt, wären in ein naturschutzgebiet (motorisiert) eingefahren.
karfrei- und alle anderen tage ist da 'motodrom'  - uns wurde ein 'vorwurf ' gemacht.

einzige zufahrt zu unserem parkplatz unter einer brücke (rollkies) ist im foto abgebildet (der asphaltweg geradeaus), dort stehen auch die einzigen schilder.

bemerkenswert ist vielleicht noch, war ein wasserschutzpolizist (an land, haha) mit polizeiwagen.


wird wohl 10-15 ocken geben.
derweil tobt der 'naherholungsbetrieb' ungehindert und ungeahndet mit zelten, feuer, hundefreilauf. 


nun die frage (muss ja hier immer sein...)

wäret ihr durchgefahren oder nicht?

und erklärung bitte schön!


----------



## Canna (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Wenn man nicht durchdarf warum sperren sie es nicht ab wie rechts schon gemacht wurde ? Schwachsin sowas einfach schwachsin ... Ich währe da voll durchgerattert #q


----------



## Lorenz (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Jose schrieb:


> wäret ihr durchgefahren oder nicht?


Ja...

...weil nirgendwo ersichtlich ist,dass es verboten ist.



*
Wie die rechtliche Lage aber in Wirklichkeit aussieht,tät mich auch mal interessieren!*


----------



## rhinefisher (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Hi! Natürlich wäre ich da durch gefahren - warum auch nicht...!?
Und ich hätte dem Beamten einige Stunden Schreiberei verpasst, indem ich Anzeige gegen die Camper und Picknicker erstattet hätte. Der hätte bei mir einen richtig schönen Tag erleben dürfen...|supergri .
Petri!


----------



## BlankyB (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Meiner Meinung nach hätte links auch so ein Schild mit Auto und Motorrad rot umrandet stehen müssen, erst dann ist ersichtlich dass eine durchfahrt verboten ist.

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Nö Leute. Da steht rechts ein Schild, was den Bereich eindeutig als Naturschutzgebiet ausweist. Und da darf man nun mal nicht mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen rein.
Zusätzlich, *wenn ich das richtig erkenne*, steht links noch ein Schild, welches ein Wasserschutzgebiet ausweist. Auch da darf man nicht mit Fahrzeugen rein. 

Das sich da kaum einer dran hält ist ne andere Sache. Wenn man erwischt wird, hat man halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Ich habe damals mal 20 DM (ja Deeehmaaaark) bezhalt für "Parken im Naturschutzgebiet". Allerdings war das nicht am Wasser, sondern an sonem Hügel bei uns in der Gegend wo man die ganz Limburg und Co. überblicken kann.

Ärgerlich ist es immer, aber es wird dich nciht in den finanziellen Ruin treiben.


----------



## antonio (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö Leute. Da steht rechts ein Schild, was den Bereich eindeutig als Naturschutzgebiet ausweist. Und da darf man nun mal nicht mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen rein.
> Zusätzlich, *wenn ich das richtig erkenne*, steht links noch ein Schild, welches ein Wasserschutzgebiet ausweist. Auch da darf man nicht mit Fahrzeugen rein.
> 
> Das sich da kaum einer dran hält ist ne andere Sache. Wenn man erwischt wird, hat man halt Pech gehabt.



ich seh kein schild für nen wasserschutzgebiet.

antonio


----------



## Jose (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

kein wasserschutzgebiet. hier die schilder auf der linken seite


----------



## auborne (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Warum ist denn da das Schild durchfahrtshöhe 2,5m ???

Ist doch eigendlich nur wenn autos dort fahren oder??


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Vielleicht damit sich die Reiter auf Ihren Riesenrössern nicht die Birne stoßen?! 
Rechts dürfen sie ja nicht lang :q

Spaß bei Seite, ich wäre da auch reingeknattert...

Nichts desto trotz, Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht also zahlen und freundlich sein.


----------



## antonio (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



auborne schrieb:


> Warum ist denn da das Schild durchfahrtshöhe 2,5m ???
> 
> Ist doch eigendlich nur wenn autos dort fahren oder??



zählt für den ausgewiesenen parkplatz nach ganz links weg, nicht für den weg geradeaus, wenn es dafür zählen würde müßte es rechts vom weg stehen.

antonio


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



antonio schrieb:


> zählt für den ausgewiesenen parkplatz nach ganz links weg, nicht für den weg geradeaus, wenn es dafür zählen würde müßte es rechts vom weg stehen.


 
genau so ist es!

(bin übrigens der zweite Leidtragende mit Jose)

Wenn da ein Schild "Wasserschutzgebiet" gestanden hätte, wäre ich da auch nicht reingefahren.

Aber ein Schild "Naturschutzgebiet" heisst für mich nicht automatisch "Durchfahrt verboten" (insbesondere bei solch einem prima durchgehend asphaltiertem Weg), sondern nur, dass ich mich da entsprechend verhalten muss.

Verbotsschilder sind doch eigentlich rot umrandet (damit auch jeder xxx das als solches erkennt)...|kopfkrat


P.S.: ist das Naturschutzgebiet-Schild eigentlich ein Schild der StVO ;+;+


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Jose schrieb:


> kein wasserschutzgebiet. hier die schilder auf der linken seite


 

OK, die Augen halt |supergri

Bleibt aber noch das Naturschutzgebiet.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



auborne schrieb:


> *Warum ist denn da das Schild durchfahrtshöhe 2,5m ???*
> 
> Ist doch eigendlich nur wenn autos dort fahren oder??




Ich frag mich ehr, warum auf der linken Seite ein Parkplatz ausgeschildert wird, wenn man da eh nicht mitm Auto hindarf.


----------



## LocalPower (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Imho ist die Naturschutzgebiet-Tafel kein Zeichen der StVZO...
Hab grad mal alle durchgeschaut und es nirgendwo gefunden.

Was ich gerade noch gefunden habe ist, das das Landschafts- und Naturschutzrecht Ländersache ist. Kann also durchaus sein, das man in Brandenburg durchfahren darf während es in BaWü verboten ist....(nur ein Beispiel!)


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> P.S.: ist das Naturschutzgebiet-Schild eigentlich ein Schild der StVO ;+;+


 
Nein, ist es nicht. Dennoch ist es bindend wie z.B. auch " Militärischer Sperrbezirk " o.ä.
Das Schild ist auch kein Verbotsschild i.e.S., sondern weist einen Bereich aus, in dem besondere Bedingungen herrschen.


----------



## antonio (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ehr, warum auf der linken Seite ein Parkplatz ausgeschildert wird, wenn man da eh nicht mitm Auto hindarf.



links geht noch ein weg rein dafür sind die schilder.

antonio


----------



## LocalPower (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Imho ist die Naturschutzgebiet-Tafel kein Zeichen der StVZO...
> Hab grad mal alle durchgeschaut und es nirgendwo gefunden.
> 
> Was ich gerade noch gefunden habe ist, das das Landschafts- und Naturschutzrecht Ländersache ist. Kann also durchaus sein, das man in Brandenburg durchfahren darf während es in BaWü verboten ist....(nur ein Beispiel!)



Zitier mich mal selber :q noch ne Ergänzung:

Es kann sogar sein das für jedes einzelne Naturschutzgebiet eigene Regelungen und Vorschriften innerhalb eines Bundeslandes gemacht werden. Kommt halt scheinbar immer darauf an was gerade besonderes schützenswert ist im entsprechenden Gebiet.

Sicher ist man also wirklich nur, wenn man sich bei den entsprechenden Unteren- und Oberen Naturschutzbehörden der jeweiligen Bundesländer vorher speziell zu dem Gebiet Infos einholt.


----------



## archie01 (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö Leute. Da steht rechts ein Schild, was den Bereich eindeutig als Naturschutzgebiet ausweist. Und da darf man nun mal nicht mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen rein.
> Zusätzlich, *wenn ich das richtig erkenne*, steht links noch ein Schild, welches ein Wasserschutzgebiet ausweist. Auch da darf man nicht mit Fahrzeugen rein.



Hallo
Auch Mod`s haben nicht immer Recht , die Verordnung möchte ich mal sehen#d , es bedarf da durchaus weiterer Regelungen , generelles Durchfahrverbot wäre auch nicht praktikabel , es gibt durchaus Naturschutz- und Wasserschutzgebiete die innerhalb bewohnter Gebiete liegen - dort wäre dann ja auch die Zufahrt gesperrt.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Auch Mod`s haben nicht immer Recht , die Verordnung möchte ich mal sehen#d , es bedarf da durchaus weiterer Regelungen , generelles Durchfahrverbot wäre auch nicht praktikabel , es gibt durchaus Naturschutz- und Wasserschutzgebiete die innerhalb bewohnter Gebiete liegen - dort wäre dann ja auch die Zufahrt gesperrt.
> 
> Gruß
> Archie


 
Das wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn Mod´s immer Recht hätten.:q

Öffentliche Straßen, die durch ein Naturschutzgebiet führen, dürfen natürlich befahren werden. Das hier ist aber keine öffentliche Straße, sondern lediglich ein befestigter Weg.


----------



## wilhelm (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Jose schrieb:


> wurden heute angezeigt, wären in ein naturschutzgebiet (motorisiert) eingefahren.
> karfrei- und alle anderen tage ist da 'motodrom' - uns wurde ein 'vorwurf ' gemacht.
> 
> einzige zufahrt zu unserem parkplatz unter einer brücke (rollkies) ist im foto abgebildet (der asphaltweg geradeaus), dort stehen auch die einzigen schilder.
> ...


 
Also lange Schreibe kurzer Sinn.
Hier darf man(n) ohne Einschränkung durchfahren.
Verbotschilder müssten nach dem Abzweig auf der rechten Seite angebracht sein um hier Gültigkeit zu haben.
Bitte Knolle nicht sofort bezahlen sondern Anschreiben des Ordnungsamtes abwarten dann entsprechend Einspruch mit angefügten Fotos einlegen und gut ist.Wenn du allerdings sofort gezahlt hast hast du leider Pech gehabt da damit die "Ordnungswidrigkeit" anerkannt wurde.
Kannst das ruhig glauben ich bin seit 20 Jahren Fahrlehrer.

Gruß Wilhelm:m

PS.: Bei Rückfragen bitte per PN.

An die andern Angelkollegen jetzt bitte nicht mit STVO Fragen löschern, war eine Ausnahme diese Hilfestellung weil ganz schön dreist von der W.S.P


----------



## Heiko112 (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö Leute. Da steht rechts ein Schild, was den Bereich eindeutig als Naturschutzgebiet ausweist. Und da darf man nun mal nicht mit motorisierten Fahrzeugen rein.
> Zusätzlich, *wenn ich das richtig erkenne*, steht links noch ein Schild, welches ein Wasserschutzgebiet ausweist. Auch da darf man nicht mit Fahrzeugen rein.
> 
> Das sich da kaum einer dran hält ist ne andere Sache. Wenn man erwischt wird, hat man halt Pech gehabt.




Das man jetzt nicht mit Autos in Wasserschutzgebiete darf ist mir neu.

Schonmal über ne Autobahn gefahren? Da stehen die dinger auch rum. Sind dort zwar eher für die Gefahrgutfahrer interessant aber nur weil es ein Wasserschutzgebiet ist ist da nicht gleich die Zufahrt verboten.


----------



## Jose (15. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

waren heute nochmal da, allerdings auf der anderen uferseite, die natürlich auch voll im naturschutzgebiet liegt, allerdings befindet sich ein gut besuchtes restaurant am ufer, inkl. vollgestelltem parkplatz (ist ja schönes wetter). so, wie man sieht ist die zufahrt asphaltiert, wie auf der knöllchen-seite, und es steht das gleiche schild, kein zusatz wie "zufahrt zum restau frei" oder so, es wird unter der brücke geparkt (rollkies). dies hat der gute mann von der waschu für rechtens erklärt (seemannsgarn?)
also mit identischer ausschilderung und identischem weg-ausbau unterschiedliche bewertung. 

nun vergleicht mal beide fotos und versucht den unterschied zu erklären bzw. verwaltung zu verstehen.  (bild vom knöllchen-weg)

ist mal wieder einer der momente, wo ich "Gemeinsinn" eher als gemeiner Sinn" empfinde.

nebenbei, gezahlt haben wir noch nix, der waschupo konnte angeblich kein knöllchen austeilen (????), warten wir also und reden wir mit der uns anschreibenden 'majestät'. und begründen müssen die den "verstoß" auch. ich geb bescheid

(das zweite foto zeigt den belehrtext unter dem natu-schild)


sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass diesem frust heute eine 32er bafo zum opfer gefallen ist ?


----------



## MrFloppy (16. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

nix bezahlen, widerspruch einlegen mit hinweis, dass da kein schild die ein- und durchfahrt verbietet. ggf. dem anwalt geben, falls rechtschutzversichert. sind zwar "nur" ein paar euros, aber es geht hier ums prinzip und den wegelagerern darf man nix schenken!


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Das man jetzt nicht mit Autos in Wasserschutzgebiete darf ist mir neu.
> 
> Schonmal über ne Autobahn gefahren? Da stehen die dinger auch rum. Sind dort zwar eher für die Gefahrgutfahrer interessant aber nur weil es ein Wasserschutzgebiet ist ist da nicht gleich die Zufahrt verboten.


 
Manchmal ist es hilfeich, auch die nachfolgenden postings zu lesen. Öffentliche Straßen dürfen natürlich befahren werden. 

Ich will hier einem sicher sehr kompetenten Fahrlehrer nicht widersprechen, dennoch ist das für mich kein öffentlicher Weg und das befahren, insbesondere in ein Naturschutzgebiet, nach m.M. nicht erlaubt. Im Gegensatz dazu ist es auf der anderen Seite sehr wohl erlaubt, da der Weg zu einem Restaurant führt und somit öffentlichen Charakter hat, resp. der Besitzer des Restaurants ein Nutzungsrecht für den Weg hat. Die Regeln in Naturschutzgebieten abseits des öffentlichen Verkehrs haben im übrigen nichts mit der StVo zu tun. 
Letzlich bleibt abzuwarten, ob da überhaupt was nachkommt. Wenn nicht, würde ich mich dennoch erkundigen um Rechtssicherheit zu haben.


----------



## Jose (16. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Im Gegensatz dazu ist es auf der anderen Seite sehr wohl erlaubt, da der Weg zu einem Restaurant führt und somit öffentlichen Charakter hat, resp. der Besitzer des Restaurants ein Nutzungsrecht für den Weg hat...



ja Ralle, das ist ja gerade der dollpunkt: wer auf der restau-seite einfährt sieht das gleiche schild wie auf der anderen seite und darf angeblich (waschu): mir fehlt da auf einer der seiten wenigstens ein zusatzschild, entweder  "zufahrt zum restau erlaubt" oder eben ein "durchfahrt verboten". die unterschiedliche behandlung ist einfach nicht nachvollziehbar aus der beschilderung, zumal der weg auf der "verbotenen" zur treidelfähre führt, die eigentlich nur ein restau-zubringer ist, nebenbei eine öffentliche personenfähre.

aber wir werden ja bald klüger gemacht. 
wie issen das mit deinem biotop, mit  naturschutzschild oder ohne, hab ich jetzt nicht mehr so parat


----------



## Blueplay76 (16. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Hallo,

das es euch jetzt erwischt hat, ist ärgerlich. Gerade weil es auf der anderen Seite erlaubt bzw. geduldet wird. Aber wenn jetzt öfter mal die Polizei in der Ecke kontrolliert, vor allem im Mündungsbereich wäre dies ja zu begrüßen, so dass die elende Schwarzfischerei als auch der Müll der verursacht wird, eingedämmt wird. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Gruß


----------



## wilhelm (16. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

*Hallo Ralle 24*

*Hier was ist Öffentlicher Verkehr? (Natürlich Straßenverkehr )*

Ein Weg ist - ohne Rücksicht auf die Eigentumsverhältnisse oder eine verwaltungsrechtliche Widmung - öffentlich i. S. des Verkehrsrechts, wenn er entweder ausdrücklich oder mit stillschweigender Duldung des Verfügungsberechtigten für jedermann zur Benutzung zugelassen ist und auch so benutzt wird. Der tatsächliche Zugang für die Allgemeinheit genügt allein nicht als Voraussetzung für die Bewertung eines Weges als eines öffentlichen. Hinzu kommen muss die Zweckbestimmung zum öffentlichen Weg durch den Verfügungsberechtigten, die auch in einer stillschweigenden Duldung einer tatsächlich erfolgenden Benutzung durch die Allgemeinheit erblickt werden kann (BGH, Urt. v. 05.01.1962 - VRS Bd. 22 S. 185).

Ein öffentlicher Weg behält die Eigenschaft der Öffentlichkeit, wenn und soweit er nicht für alle Arten des Straßenverkehrs gesperrt wird (OLG Braunschweig, Urt. v. 03.01.1964 - VRS Bd. 27 S. 392).

Da genau dieses Befahren im vorliegenden Fall nicht durch Verkehrzeichen "Verbot der Durchfahrt für Fahrzeuge aller Art" verboten ist kann man diesen Weg auch Befahren.
Hinweis: in Naturschutzgebieten ist das Befahren *Außerhalb *dieser Wege verboten.
Für *Jose´also falls überhaupt eine Knolle kommt, was ich sehr bezweifle.* Einspruch wie schon geschrieben, und ich hoffe das ich hier die Sache wohl endgültig zu eurem Verständnis dargelegt habe.

Gruß Wilhelm (von Berufswegen informiert)|wavey:
Ja ich weiß: Fahrlehrer wollen immer Recht behalten


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Der tatsächliche Zugang für die Allgemeinheit genügt allein nicht als Voraussetzung für die Bewertung eines Weges als eines öffentlichen.


 
Genau das meine ich. Die Tatsache, dass der Weg befestigt ist, reicht nicht aus ihn als öffentlich zu betrachten. Da der Weg, im Gegensatz zur Restaurantseite, nicht als primäre Zufahrt zu einem Anwesen oder öffentlichen Platz dient, ist er als Wirtschaftsweg einzustufen. Diesen aber darf man nur mit besonderer Genehmigung ( Landwirt, Förster o.ä. ) befahren.

Es ist nur meine Meinung aus der Erfahrung mit dem Naturschutz heraus und ich will da auch gar nicht unbedingt Recht behalten. Für Jose würd´s mich freuen, wenn ich Unrecht habe.
Wenn ich Recht habe, finde ich es angesichts des mit allem möglichen Müll überfrachteten Deutschen Schilderwaldes allerdings an dieser Stelle mehr als angemessen, hier ein Verbotsschild zu installieren. 

@ Jose

Ohne Schild aus Richtung der Einfahrtseite. Dafür steht eins mitten im Wald. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das es euch jetzt erwischt hat, ist ärgerlich. Gerade weil es auf der anderen Seite erlaubt bzw. geduldet wird. Aber wenn jetzt öfter mal die Polizei in der Ecke kontrolliert, vor allem im Mündungsbereich wäre dies ja zu begrüßen, so dass die elende Schwarzfischerei als auch der Müll der verursacht wird, eingedämmt wird. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> 
> Gruß


 
(verstärkte) Kontrollen begrüsse ich auch - aber nicht so was oberschullehrerundkorinthenausscheiderhaftes, was wir da mitgemacht haben.

Und Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass dieser Herr sich seine Schühchen oder sein blankgeputztes Pöliseimobil schmutzig gemacht und mal abseits des asphaltierten Weges nach bösen Buben Ausschau gehalten hätte? Ausserdem hat es zu der Zeit geregnet, da nimmt man sich halt vornehmlich die "Verbrecher" vor, die unter der Brücke im Trockenen abzugreifen sind.

Der Herr WasPo meinte übrigens, er wäre auch Angler... falls er sich hier im AB aufhält: GRÜßE!#h


----------



## luecke3.0 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Hallo Leute,
um solchen Problemen aus dem Wege zu gehen würde ich mal an eure Vereinsvorstände herantreten, die sollen ein "Wegerecht" für Vereinsmitglieder beantragen, somit ist die Sache gegessen!

In meinem Verein ist es fast perfekt geregelt und es gibt viele solcher Situationen an unseren Gewässern. Es gibt nen Parkausweis (Aufkleber) und überall ausgezeichnete Parkplätze und die Ausnahmegenehmigungen sind im Erlaubnisschein abgedruckt. Um es noch einfacher zu machen sind viele (eigentlich gesperrte) Wege einfach mit einen Zusatzschild gekennzeichnet:"XY-Mitglieder mit Ausweis frei".

Bevor jetzt bei jedem anderen Angler der da durchfährt auch noch ein "riesen Rechtsstreit" ausbricht würde ich das vielleicht mal in die Wege leiten!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

ist nix Verein...
http://www.fischereibruderschaft.de/pageID_2976060.html

bzw. man muss nicht im Verein sein, um den Schein erwerben zu können


----------



## Boendall (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> (verstärkte) Der Herr WasPo meinte übrigens, er wäre auch Angler... falls er sich hier im AB aufhält: GRÜßE!#h


 Hehehe der wollte bloß, das ihr net an seinem Platz angelt


----------



## luecke3.0 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Hallo,
ich hab mirs fast gedacht das es so´n "öffentliches Gewässer" ist...|rolleyes
Ich weiß gar nicht wie man sich sowas noch antun bzw. wie man sowas noch anbieten kann!? Da ist doch Ärger vorprogrammiert! Da hab ich nun wirklich kein Mitleid, die Euros die ihr jetzt für Knöllchen berappt hätten wharscheinlich locker für ne Vereinsmitgliedschaft gereicht wenn man den Jahreskartenpreis noch dazunimmt... Naja, anderes Thema....

Trotzdem kann diese "Bruderschaft" (wie sich das schon anhört...|rolleyes ) ja auch ein Wegerecht beantragen und Parkscheine an Karteninhaber verteilen, an Tageskartenkäufer halt zeitlich begrenzte, Kohle genug nehmen die ja wohl (ohne großartige Gegenleistungen) ein...|rolleyes

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## eschawekacarpking (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

ja ich wäre auch eingefahren. eine durchfahrt ist nicht ersichtlich verboten!!!

mal was anderes, mich würde interessieren, wer dich angezeigt hat? jäger, polizei oder passanten?

da es kein wasserschutzgebiet ist, die absperrung nur für die rechte straße gilt und sonst kein verbotsschild, das eine befahrung verbieten würde, einfach reinfahren.

hol dir mal bei der gerichtshilfe auskunft die kostet nichts. frag mal bei einer fahrschule nach. am besten mit foto. 

ich würde mir das nicht gefallen lassen!!!!

bruderschaft hin oder her, da steht auch kein schild privatgelände oder so, nichts was darauf hindeutet. 

geh mal zu dem hin und red mit ihm!


----------



## eschawekacarpking (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

weil weiter oben jemand von wirtschaftsweg und der gleichen gesprochen hat:

mir hat ein polizist erklärt, das ein angler, der zum angeln ans gewässer fährt, ein sogenanntes anliegen aufzeigt, darf er solche wege benutzen. auch dient die angelfischerei in gewissem maße auch zu bewirtschaftung des gewässers bei und sollte so als "bewirtschaftungsfahrt" gesehen werden oder nicht???????

für mich ist das ein formeller fehler, da kein einwandfrei erkennbares schild, das die zufahrt dieser straße regelt, aufgestellt ist. 

sch**ss bürokratie. mit der EU wird das noch schlimmer wartets nur ab.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



eschawekacarpking schrieb:


> mir hat ein polizist erklärt, das ein angler, der zum angeln ans gewässer fährt, ein sogenanntes anliegen aufzeigt, darf er solche wege benutzen. auch dient die angelfischerei in gewissem maße auch zu bewirtschaftung des gewässers bei und sollte so als "bewirtschaftungsfahrt" gesehen werden oder nicht???????
> 
> .


 

Hatten wir schon oft hier im Board. Ein Angler ist kein Anlieger und auch nicht berechtigt, die mit " Anlieger frei " gekennzeichneten Straßen zu befahren. 
"Anlieger " kommt auch nicht von " anliegen " im Sinne das man einen Grund hat, den Weg zu befahren, sondern daher, dass man als Anlieger an der Straße wohnt, bzw. ein Grundstück dort hat. Als " bewirtschaftung " kann man allerhöchstens Arbeitseinsätze oder Besatzmaßnahmen werten. Dafür gibt es auch in den meißten Fällen eine zeitlich begrenzte Zufahrterlaubnis, die aber vorher beantragt werden muß. 

Lasst uns einfach mal abwarten, was bei Jose´s Fall am Ende rauskommt


----------



## Boendall (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Ich weiß nicht wie es in Deutschland ist, in Österreich gelten ja unterschiedliche Gesetze in den Bundesländern.

In der Steiermark darf man, wenn man sich vorher anmeldet, auch Privatgrundstücke betreten.


> § 18
> 
> (1) Zur Ausübung des Fischereirechtes gehört auch das Recht zur Begehung der Ufergrundstücke. Eigentümern oder Pächtern von Fischereirechten steht zur Durchführung von Besatzmaßnahmen oder des Elektrofischfanges bei vorheriger Verständigung des Grundeigentümers auch das Recht zum Befahren bestehender privater Wege zu.
> (2) Bei Grundstücken, die als Zubehör von Wohn , Wirtschafts , Fabriks oder ähnlichen Gebäuden mit diesen eingefriedet sind oder durch Mauern, Gitter und ähnliche erhebliche Hindernisse vor dem Zutritt Dritter abgeschlossen sind, ist das Betreten zur Ausübung des Fischereirechtes nur nach vorheriger Anmeldung beim Grundeigentümer oder bei den Bestandnehmern gestattet; diesen steht das Recht zu, bei der Ausübung ohne Beeinträchtigung derselben anwesend zu sein.
> (3) Der durch das Betreten fremder Grundstücke, das Befahren von Wegen und das An und Einbringen von Fangvorrichtungen nachweislich angerichtete Schaden ist zu ersetzen.


 
Zu finden http://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokument.wxe?Abfrage=LrStmk&Dokumentnummer=LRST_6550_002


----------



## chivas (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

so ganz pauschal bin ich davon überzeugt, dass wilhelm recht hat.

in einem rechtsstaat ist erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist. da hier kein verbot ersichtlich ist (das im übrigen auch klar, eindeutig und verhältnismäßig sein muß), ist die durchfahrt erlaubt.

ich habe auch schon mehrmals gegen die stadt leipzig wegen diverser knöllchen und abschleppgeschichten geklagt. und wenn ich klage eingereicht habe, auch gewonnen. wenn ich was falsch mache, zahl ich natürlich auch, aber wenn ich im recht bin, setze ich das auch durch... laßt euch so nen kack nicht gefallen ^^


----------



## Jose (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Da der Weg, im Gegensatz zur Restaurantseite, nicht als primäre Zufahrt zu einem Anwesen oder öffentlichen Platz dient, ist er als Wirtschaftsweg einzustufen...



naja, der weg führt schon zu einem öffentlichen platz, nämlich zu dem deklarierten naherholungsplatz an der brücke (grillen, baden, lagern erlaubt) UND zu der kommunal betriebenen treidelfähre zum gegenüberliegenden restau. ( als fähre für den berufsverkehr scheidet die aus, betriebszeiten und mangel an interessenten: gehen/fahren alle über die brücke)

! was ich noch vergessen hab zu erwähnen: bis dieser platz als "naherholungsplatz" ausgewiesen wurde (vor 4-5 jahren?), war der weg an dem natu-schild durch einen grün-weißen schlagbaum gesperrt. nu isser offen, der weg...


und noch was: wenn wir da einen fehler gemacht haben, ok., dann stehen wir auch dazu. angesichts der für normalbürger doch etwas verwirrenden beschilderung wäre meiner meinung nach eine belehrung ausreichend und angemessener gewesen, wenn schon höchste politiker "nicht ständig mit dem grundgesetz unterm arm rumlaufen können" (F.J.S.).

zum (entfernten) bild: tja, ist raus (c), dann brauchs auch die legende nicht


----------



## Honeyball (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Also ich sehe für Dich absolut keinen Grund zu zahlen, solltest Du wirklich irgendeine Aufforderung bekommen (was ich noch nicht mal glaube).

Es sei denn, Du hättest Dein Auto in der unbefestigten Landschaft geparkt.
Für NSG gelten grundsätzlich individuelle Regelungen (Ge- und Verbote), die zusätzlich zum Schild ausgewiesen sein müssen.
Das Schild selbst zieht kein generelles Verkehrsverbot nach sich.



Was aber verboten ist, ist das Einstellen urheberrechtlich geschützter Bilder ins Anglerboard.
Sollte Dein Bild von einer kommerziellen Webseite wie z.B. Google stammen, nimm es bitte sofort wieder raus!!!


----------



## Honeyball (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Danke, dass Du es raus genommen hast.

Erlaubt ist zum Glück das Einstellen eines Links auf Google-Maps-Seiten.

also: Schaut hier:
Link zur Map

Da, wo der Punkt A ist, ist das Foto im Erstposting aufgenommen


----------



## Jose (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Danke, dass Du es raus genommen hast.
> Erlaubt ist zum Glück das Einstellen eines Links auf Google-Maps-Seiten...



 danke für den hinweis. ich hab gerade bei maps den link geholt, kann ich mir jetzt auch sparen, hast du ja schon erledigt. super, danke!
ich machs aber doch noch mal, A ist die "verbotene einfahrt", B die angeblich erlaubte. ausschilderung wie gesagt identisch, asphaltierung und wegbreite auch |kopfkrat

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...07446&sspn=0.009446,0.019312&ie=UTF8&t=k&z=16


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Die Karte hilft.

Von Punkt A darfst Du sicher nach links unter der Autobahn her und auf den Parkplatz. Das ist ja auch auf Deinem Foto ausgeschildert. Von Punkt A gradeaus zum Ufer darfst Du nach meinem dafürhalten nicht, da kein öffentlicher Weg.


----------



## antonio (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon oft hier im Board. Ein Angler ist kein Anlieger und auch nicht berechtigt, die mit " Anlieger frei " gekennzeichneten Straßen zu befahren.
> "Anlieger " kommt auch nicht von " anliegen " im Sinne das man einen Grund hat, den Weg zu befahren, sondern daher, dass man als Anlieger an der Straße wohnt, bzw. ein Grundstück dort hat. Als " bewirtschaftung " kann man allerhöchstens Arbeitseinsätze oder Besatzmaßnahmen werten. Dafür gibt es auch in den meißten Fällen eine zeitlich begrenzte Zufahrterlaubnis, die aber vorher beantragt werden muß.
> 
> Lasst uns einfach mal abwarten, was bei Jose´s Fall am Ende rauskommt



hier verwechselst du anlieger mit anwohner,als anlieger brauch ich kein grundstück oder wohnung um dort reinzufahren.

antonio


----------



## luecke3.0 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

@antonio
Nein, Anlieger sind Anwohner!!! Diese Straßen dürfen nur von Anwohnern und von Personen befahren werden die in Kontakt mit dem Anwohner treten wollen (z.B. Handwerker, Besucher, o.ä.).
Es gibt noch ein paar besondere Ausnahmen, z.B. um an ein Angelgewässer zu gelangen, aber nur wenn man die Erlaubnis hat das Grundstück bzw. den See zu nutzen!
Hier mal ein Wissenswerter Link:
http://www.swr.de/swr4/bw/giessbert/alltag/-/id=258218/nid=258218/did=2674102/1osifl6/index.html

Mit dem Wort "Anliegen" hat das Ganze reichlich wenig zu tun!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## antonio (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @antonio
> Nein, Anlieger sind Anwohner!!! Diese Straßen dürfen nur von Anwohnern und von Personen befahren werden die in Kontakt mit dem Anwohner treten wollen (z.B. Handwerker, Besucher, o.ä.).
> Es gibt noch ein paar besondere Ausnahmen, z.B. um an ein Angelgewässer zu gelangen, aber nur wenn man die Erlaubnis hat das Grundstück bzw. den See zu nutzen!
> Hier mal ein Wissenswerter Link:
> ...



falsch, um bei deinem beispiel zu bleiben der handwerker ist anlieger, der der dort wohnt anwohner.
als anlieger muß ich nicht dort wohnen sondern wie du schon sagtest dort jemanden besuchen dort einkaufen wollen und und und.

antonio


----------



## archie01 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



antonio schrieb:


> f
> als anlieger muß ich nicht dort wohnen sondern wie du schon sagtest dort jemanden besuchen dort einkaufen wollen und und und.
> 
> antonio



Hallo
Genau richtig , mit einem dort gültigen Angelschein bist du dort Anlieger , da sollte es keine Schwierigkeiten geben.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Genau richtig , mit einem dort gültigen Angelschein bist du dort Anlieger , da sollte es keine Schwierigkeiten geben.
> 
> Gruß
> Archie


 

Es ist mir vollkommen wurscht, wenn Du einen Anliegerweg benutzt und dann ein Knöllchen bekommst.
Allerdings solltest Du zurückhaltender mit Deinen Ratschlägen sein, wenn sie so grundfalsch sind. Es könnte sein, dass der eine oder andere Dir glaubt und arglos in die Falle fährt.
Angler sind *keine *Anlieger !


----------



## luecke3.0 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

#q#q#q
Dort steht aber nicht "Anlieger frei" das war nur ein Beispiel!

Und wenn dann ist der ANgelverein o.ä. der Anlieger (eigentlich gibts gar keinen Anlieger wenn es dort kein bewohntes Grundstück gibt), man selbst ist nur Nutzungsberechtigt und somit auch durchfahrtstberechtigt.|rolleyes

In diesem Fall wars aber ein Naturschutzgebiet.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Jose (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

also erstmal möchte ich für die anteilnahme danken, ich fänds aber auch toll, wenn wir nicht vom hölzchen aufs stöckchen kommen.
die anlieger-/anwohnerproblematik hatten wir ja schon hinreichend. 
ein wie auch immer geartetes "Anliegen" ohne sondererlaubnis oder ohne bezug zu einem dort wohnenden menschen stellt eine ordnungswidrigkeit dar.
 nachlesen z.b. hier: http://www.deutsche-anwaltshotline.de/info/verkehrsrecht/anliegerverkehr.php

letztendlich gehts bei meinem post auch gar nicht richtig darum, 
ob die einfahrt in ein naturschutzgebiet verboten ist oder nicht (sollte es aber sein!), 
sondern um die unterschiedliche rechtliche auslegung gleichartiger auschilderung.
ob es einem 'bürger' zugemutet werden kann, sich bis in die tiefsten und feinsten verästelungen ersessener bürokratischer glanzleistungen rein zu arbeiten oder
ob nicht mit einem klitzekleinen zusatzschild "durchfahrt verboten" dem mauligen bürger rechtssichertheit geschaffen wäre.

totalsperre fänd ich gut, ungut finde ich, dass über ostern da mehr als hundert autos standen, wohl ohne anzeige, und wir 4 männeken dann angezeigt werden. 
wie rubber_duck schon sagte, diesem lackschuhschonenden freund&helfer hätten sehr wohl freilaufende hunde samt herrschaften auffallen und -stoßen können. 
aber nee, ging ihm ja darum, dass wir abzuwehrende "multiplikatoren" seien. 

aber was solls, rechtsschutzversicherung bei der autofahrerlobby, da machen wir uns dann schlau: wenn überhaupt was kommt.


bitte beim thema bleiben


----------



## duck_68 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Hier wird es so gehandhabt: Wer hinter dem schönen Schild mit dem Vogel von der Polizei, Waschpo.... erwischt wird ist dran - da hilft kein Lamentieren! Diese Erfahrung mussten schon so einige Unbelehrbare machen...


----------



## Jose (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hier wird es so gehandhabt: Wer hinter dem schönen Schild mit dem Vogel von der Polizei, Waschpo.... erwischt wird ist dran - da hilft kein Lamentieren! Diese Erfahrung mussten schon so einige Unbelehrbare machen...


hinter JEDEM? das wäre echt super hier, zumindest gleichbehandlung bei *gleicher* ausschilderung


----------



## luecke3.0 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Hallo,
das hab ich dazu gefunden:
"In _Naturschutzgebieten_ sind alle Handlungen verboten, die zu einer Zerstörung, Beschädigung oder Veränderung des _Naturschutzgebietes_ in Teilen oder im Ganzen führen können. Es gilt ein so genanntes absolutes Veränderungsverbot. Sie sind aus Schutzgründen grundsätzlich nicht zugänglich, wenn es der Schutzzweck aber zulässt, kann der Allgemeinheit ein Zugang ermöglicht werden......"

Quelle:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturschutzgebiet

Da gibts dann nicht viel zu diskutieren, ich denke nicht das ihr nen "Schutzzweck" hattet.Ich hätte mir da aber auch gewünscht das man alle Parker dort belangt hätte, vorallem wenn sich Angler dort aufhalten dürfen (wenn auch nicht befahren) und die anderen sich dort völlig unerlaubt aufhalten. Ich hoffe allerdings das ihr da auch angeln dürft, ich kenne das von Naturschutzgebieten nämlich anders -> Absolutes Angelverbot!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Andy007 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



Jose schrieb:


> bemerkenswert ist vielleicht noch, war ein wasserschutzpolizist (an land, haha) mit polizeiwagen.


|kopfkrat 
Ja und???  Auch die Wasserschutz besitz Landfahrzeuge und darf/kann auch an Land Ticket`s verteilen. 
:q


----------



## duck_68 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Die Waschpo hat bei uns sogar Geländewagen, um auch in den hintersten Winkeln der Schutzgebiete noch Tickets verteilen zu können


----------



## Jose (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

das mit der berechtigung der waschu zu wasser, land, luft oder wo auch immer glaub ich wohl, und auch, dass die tickets verteilen dürfen/können.

bei uns hat er allerdings nur 'nen schmierblock rausgeholt und notiert.
auf meine frage, ob ich denn hier jetzt gleich ein ticket kriegen könnte (wie von jedem landgrünen) meinte er, das könne/dürfe er nicht. 
so what?

und bitte nicht vergessen: unter *identischer* ausschilderung wird einmal angezeigt, einmal nicht.

verletzt mein rechtsverständnis.
ebenso, dass leute mit freilaufenden hunden an unserer 'kontrollgruppe' unbehelligt neugierig guckend vorbeiziehen können. 
war noch mehr ungereimtes.

ich wills gar nicht aufblähen - aber ich fühl mich willkürlich behandelt.
(ich hab auch kein gestörtes verhältnis zur polizei, nur zur klarstellung)


----------



## wilhelm (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Also ich habe es geahnt.#d

Also Jose entweder du glaubst was ich dir schreibe oder du lässt es, aber du kannst dir sicher sein das ich keine Ratschläge erteile die Rechtlich fragwürdig sind.

Gruß Wilhelm (für mich Thema erledigt.):vik:


----------



## archie01 (17. April 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Also ich habe es geahnt.#d
> 
> Also Jose entweder du glaubst was ich dir schreibe oder du lässt es, aber du kannst dir sicher sein das ich keine Ratschläge erteile die Rechtlich fragwürdig sind.
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm (für mich Thema erledigt.):vik:



Hallo
Hast ja Recht , aber es sind ja genügend Andere da , die das für dich erledigen #d

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Jose (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

kleine zwischenstandsmeldung


bislang keine post, die spannung wächst


----------



## wilhelm (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

*Hallo Jose*

*§ 31 [1] Verfolgungsverjährung*

  (1) 1Durch die Verjährung werden die Verfolgung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten und die Anordnung von Nebenfolgen ausgeschlossen. 2§ 27 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr. 1 bleibt unberührt. 

  (2) Die Verfolgung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten verjährt, wenn das Gesetz nichts anderes bestimmt, 

_1._in drei Jahren bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten, die mit Geldbuße im Höchstmaß von mehr als fünfzehntausend Euro bedroht sind,
_2._in zwei Jahren bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten, die mit Geldbuße im Höchstmaß von mehr als zweitausendfünfhundert bis zu fünfzehntausend Euro bedroht sind,
_3._in einem Jahr bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten, die mit Geldbuße im Höchstmaß von mehr als eintausend bis zu zweitausendfünfhundert Euro bedroht sind,
_4._in sechs Monaten bei den übrigen Ordnungswidrigkeiten.
  (3) 1Die Verjährung beginnt, sobald die Handlung beendet ist. 2Tritt ein zum Tatbestand gehörender Erfolg erst später ein, so beginnt die Verjährung mit diesem Zeitpunkt.

Nur zu deiner Info.
Aber ich glaube nicht das du Post bekommen wirst.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. August 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

so, heute (fast vier Monate später) ist betreffende Post im Briefkasten:
*25 *Taler für´s Parken abseits der befestigten Wege 

alles weitere später, muss jetzt Angeln gehn


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. August 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Das ist derart bescheuert... #q
Gut das in Deutschland alles bürokaotisch geregelt ist! |supergri


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. August 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Die Krux des Ganzen ist ja, dass der nette (hust! hust!) Herr von der WaschPo uns einen ellenlangen Vortrag über das *Befahren* des Bereiches gehalten hat (ging da nie um das Parken).

Naja, die Behördenmühle hat, wie schon gesagt, annähernd vier Monate gebraucht, um die Verwarnung auch ordentlich zu argumentieren. Dann nimmt man halt, was man kriegen kann.

Ich sag nur vielen Dank an den Quotenjäger, habt Euch einen weiteren Freund gemacht. Ich werd da zum Beispiel keinen Müll mehr einsammeln, und die Siegkarte hab ich auch das letzte Mal gekauft.

grummel fluch kotz


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

In D werden alle gleich behandelt, manche sogar noch gleicher.


Große Landstraße mit durchgezogenem, megabreiten und schneeweißem Randstreifen. Direkt dahinter Wasser- und Landschaftsschutzgebiet mit kleinen Feuchtbiotopen. 
Ortsschild ca. 100m vor den ersten Häusern. Ca. 60m hinter dem Ortsschild stand neulich mitten im Feuchtbiotop, rechts neben dem durchgezogenen Seitenstreifen, mit zwei Reifen schon im seichten Wasser.......

eine mobile Geschwindigkeitskontrolle. Sprich neutraler PKW mit Kameragedönse und knipste alles, was schneller als 50 fuhr. 

100m weiter ist die Polizeistation. Ich bin nicht in die Falle gefahren ( früh genug gesehen ), bin aber direkt zur Wache.
Hab denen erklärt, dass da ein PKW mit Knipse im Wasserschutzgebiet parkt und dazu den durchgezogenen Standstreifen überfahren hat. Außerdem keine 100m Abstand zum Ortsschild. Nu macht was Leute.

Nix da. 

" Der ruhende Verkehr ist Sache der Stadt " sprach die Polizei  " da haben wir nix zu kamellen ". Ich soll mich an die Stadt wenden.

Mit der Empfehlung Gesetze und Dienstvorschriften mal genau zu lesen hab ich mich verabschiedet. Das nächste mal gibt´s ne Anzeige wegen Umweltgefährdung. Da müssen sie.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. August 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Ralf, wenn nochmal so was ist, ruf an, ich komm vorbei (egal, wie weit ) und spiel den Zeugen! :g

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (5. August 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

#4


ich sag winchester!
... keine kathedrale, keine zigarette,

einfach nur winchester!


----------



## Ulli3D (6. August 2009)

*AW: angep... darf man oder darf man nicht?*

Widerspruch einlegen und erklären lassen, an welcher Stelle das Parken erfolgt ist. Ihr wart ja zu zweit, oder?


----------

